# Boas > General Boas >  Adult Hog Island Boa

## Pokey

An adult hog island boa was "donated" to a local pet store.  I am not sure of the sex, but it is about 6 feet long and in great shape.  Not to mention the fact that it has a great temperment.  It eats well and enjoys being held, or at least it doesn't try to get away.  I was wondering if there is any specific care issues involved with buying a 5 year old hog island boa that is outside the care of any other boa.  I mean, is there anything i need to be concernd about?
I know that the temps need to have a 80-90 F gradient with 50-60% humidity and at least 1 sq ft of floor space per foot in body length with fresh water and a suitable hide(s). 
But is this going to be an aboreal snake, or will I need to rethink my temps and humidity?  The nice people at the pet shop were not the most knowledged in the area of husbandry for this particular snake.
I have owned a red-tail, and currently am rasing a baby ball python, so i am accustomed to being mindful of a snake and its needs.  
Thanks

----------


## Shelby

Hoggies rock. I have a 5.5' girl.

They don't need to climb. Same husbandry as a colombian boa. They tend to stick in the cool hide a lot though.

----------


## Pokey

So, should I lower the temps to keep the ambient temp cooler than 80's? Or is the 90F basking spot a must?

----------


## Shelby

I keep mine at 90 warm, 80 cool.. versus 92-95/82-85 respectively.

----------


## Pokey

humidity?

----------


## Shelby

50-60%

----------


## Pokey

thanks!
I am looking forward to the new family member.

----------


## Shelby

They're neat snakes.. I want to see pics when you get it.

----------


## Pokey

I also would like to know what kind of lighting requirements she will need.  I think i am just going to mount a flouresent fixture on the inside of the cage set on a timer but i need to know if it is necessary that i have a uv bulb.  I am right now building the cage by hand.  Tell me if I have it right so far.  

- 4x2 cage 12 inches high
- uth on one side (probably gonna be flexwat) aprox 1/3rd of the tank on a tstat set to 90F
- the cool end of the tank will have a built in hide large enough for her to curl up in 
- her water bowl will be large enought for her to soak in and will probably be located on the hot end of the tank in order to help with the humidity.
- the ends of the tank will be vented and the bottom will be lexan (plexi) so that the uth wont have to work to hard to heat up the tank. 
- for subtrate i am vasilating between aspen and that environment frendly stuff the pet stores are selling that is made up of recycled paper.

what do you think so far.  the last time i had a big snake it was my fathers and he did all the husbandry, so this one is all mine and i want to get it right the first time so that i wont spend an arm and a leg fixing things later.

please let me know.

----------


## Shelby

No light necessary. I keep mine in mostly darkness and she does great.. eats like a champ.

There is NO snake species that requires uv light.

Since you're building the cage, why don't you just make it 6' long, because if your hoggie grows a bit more it'll appreciate the bigger space.

I'm not sure how much it'll cost you to make, but you can get nice cages inexpensively from boaphileplastics.com. Their 4' cage is $200 shipped.

You may need a second UTH. If the temps in your house fall below about.. oh 72 you'll definitely need one, because you want the cool side temp to be around 80.

Do not put the water bowl on the hot side. Your snake will much prefer to drink and soak in cooler water, and warm water is paradise for bacteria!

As for substrate.. aspen is cheaper than that fancy stuff they try to sell you. Personally, I go with newspaper with great success.

----------


## Pokey

I would love to make one 6 feet, but i am afraid i can't afford the space.  I am figuring 1sq ft of cage floor per foot of snake, and a 4x2 allows for 8 sq ft.  I will up the size to 5x2, but i just can't fit a 6 ft cage in my apartment.  
as for boaphile, i have checked out their stuff as well as animal plastics, and i can make a fully loaded cage for half their prices (i based my design off of theirs).  I am a carpenter by trade and making a cage will not be a big deal at all.  the money i save by building my own will allow for upgrades in the tech department such as a nice thermostat and heating devices.
my design has a shelf 8 inches deep running the length of the cage to give the environment some options and personality, as well as giving her some more play space.  
Thanks for the tip on the water bowl, i will redraw and move it to the cool end, my hide will be towards that end as well.
As for bedding, i will stick with aspen.  I use it for my bp and i will just purchase it in bulk to accomidate both pets.

----------


## JimiSnakes

I too would rather build a cage than buy one.  I am building a six teir rack now and I think it looks twice as good as any I have seen for sale anywhere.  Plus I know it is sturdy because I built it.  You just feel better about stuff knowing it is built to last a long time.

~Jim

----------


## Shelby

You need two hides, one at each end.

I considered building the racks, but wood is so darned heavy compared to that plastic stuff they use and I am not a builder.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

